# best broadband connection in mumbai?



## anilmail17 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey plz tell me which are the best broadband connection providers in mumbai? i need one which provides unlimited dowloading with a speed of 2Mbps and my budget is  1000 bucks. Currently i m using hathways night bird plan but its speed is 256kbps only


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 30, 2007)

Nobody in India provides Unlimited 2mpbs Connection! (Except BSNL which has 2mbps 2AM-8AM Night Unlimited).

And that too for Rs.1000


----------



## anilmail17 (Sep 30, 2007)

[xubz] said:
			
		

> Nobody in India provides Unlimited 2mpbs Connection! (Except BSNL which has 2mbps 2AM-8AM Night Unlimited).
> 
> And that too for Rs.1000




by unlimited i mean night unlimited plan. i am new in mumbai and before this i was using bsnl's Night unlimited 2AM-8AM for 500rs per month only in jodhpur. Why these bast***** have diffrent plans in different cities? and also heard that its hard to get an MTNL's BB here in mumbai cause there is long waiting list??


----------

